# Tutorial: El Sistema Binario



## mariano22 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola! Aca les paso a comentar de una forma sensilla y rapida de que es un bit. Esto les ayudara a entender muchas otras cosas mas de la electronica. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El Bit es un dígito del sistema binario.
Como el sistema decimal es de 10 digitos, el binario es de 2 digitos, comprendidos como 0 y 1.
Se podria determinar que un estado logico "0" es como una lampara apagada y un estado logico "1" como una lampara prendida.
El bit es la unidad mínima de información empleada en informática, en cualquier dispositivo digital, o en la teoría de la información. Con él, podemos representar dos valores cualesquiera, como verdadero o falso, abierto o cerrado, blanco o negro, norte o sur, masculino o femenino, amarillo o azul, etc. Basta con asignar uno de esos valores al estado de "apagado" (0), y el otro al estado de "encendido" (1). 

Por ejemplo: en la imagen siguiente, el conector de la bateria al interruptor que contiene siempre corriente positiva, permanece siempre en estado logico 1. El resto, del interruptor al led y del led a la bateria, en 0v (estado logico "0"). Cuando es accionado el interruptor, pasa a tener carga el conductor del interruptor al led y pasa del estado "0" al estado "1".



El conjunto de 8 Bits es igual a 1 Byte. De esta manera, se podria indicar la siguiente equivalencia:

1 Byte= 8 bits
1 KByte= 8192 bits
1 MByte= 8.388.608 bits
1 GByte= 8.589.934.592 bits.

(teniendo en cuenta la relacion 1=1024)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Espero que les sea de gran utilidad, tanto como fue para mi, ya que me ha ayudado a entender muchisimas cosas.
Cualquier error o duda respecto, puede hacermelas saber.
Escrito y publicado por Mariano22 para forosdeelectronica.como y sus miembros.

Les mando un coordial saludo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 23, 2011)

Mmmm....


Existe el complento de los numeros binarios....

es decir si yo tengo 11100010 y quiero invertir los bits de esta manera 00011101 se hace una opracion mas  o menos asi: 255(11111111)-226(11100010)=29(00011101)

Pero si yo tengo un numero por ejemplo:

1001010 y lo quiero invertir de esta menera  0101001 ¿que operacion matematica debo o puedo utilizar?...


----------

